# kein index in subdirs



## GlowBYte (10. Mai 2002)

hallo zusammen. 

ich habe den Apache 1.3.23 auf ein linux system der distribution von Mandrake 8.2 laufen.

das problem ist nur das wenn ich in dem verzeinis auf welches DocumentRoot zeigt ein unterverzeichnis erstelle und in dises unterverzeichnis eine index.html lege und ich von einem anderen rechner (im LAN) http://ip.ip.ip.ip/unterverzeichnis eingebe zeigt er mir "SEITE NICHT GEFUNDEN." 

wenn ich aber http://ip.ip.ip.ip/unterverzeichnis/index.html eintippe zeigt er es mir.

wenn ich http://ip.ip.ip.ip eintippe zeigt er mir auto matisch das index.html  vom hauptverzeichnis an.

und das soll genauso mit dem unterverzeichnis funzen.


ach noch was: wenn ich genau an der maschine sitze und localhost/unterverzeichnis ein tippe zeigt er mir automatisch das index an. 



ich hoffe jemand kann mir helfen weil ich ansonsten noch durch derehe.

danke schon mal im vorraus.


----------



## dahead (28. Mai 2002)

ich würde mir mal die configs ansehen, und dort nachsehen, ob ich irgendwo das unterverzeichnis noch hinzufügen kann.

folgendes habe ich gefunden:

*1. lösung?*
in der httpd.conf:
_
<Directory> <Apache-Pfad>/htdocs>
# Zugriffsoptionen
Options All
# Zugriffsrechte für den Server (für alle)
order allow,deny
allow from all
</Directory>_

von: http://www.amiga-magazin.de/magazin/a08-98/apache.html 
ok, ist zwar amiga seite, aber egal...

*2. lösung?*
in der datei srm.conf könnte man folgendes ändern (Beim Parameter DirectoryIndex):
_
DirectoryIndex index.html index.shtml index.cgi welcome.html
_

dort würde ich beispielsweise mal hinzufügen: 
_DirectoryIndex index.html verzeichnis/index.html_

http://www.goldmann.de/tshow.php3?f_tid=33

---------

also ich habe das alles gerade erst gelesen / gefunden, habe es nicht ausprobiert (bei mir geht webserver ja nicht -> siehe thread... ts ts ts).


----------

